# Took Munch for a walk this morning



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

This is the result...
View attachment 64274


Look at the dirty paw! LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Munch is such a cute character. I am glad you both enjoyed your walk.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Haaaa! It's so funny that it's hanging off the shelf like that - almost like he's showing it off!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He's melting because it's hot lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Hahah, very cute! My cat is all white and gets yellowed paws from his time outside


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

thats a very content face!! hes sooo cute


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like a happy face on Munch, and him saying, "Nah, nah, you can't catch me, look at my dirty paws!" Lol.:catsm
And of course he can't hear your reply anyway!:crazy


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, he was dead asleep, so he wasn't saying much lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Great photo. He looks so relaxed and content in it. Love the dirty paw. It's like he is showing it off


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL very cute!! I love when their little white feet get dirty.

White cats and outside are a dicey combo! lol Sometimes my white girl thinks she needs to camouflage and rolls around in the dust and dirt, turns her whole self gray (instead of her hoped for look, black).
She has gotten so bad already to where I have to give her the bog wash down, just to make sure it's my kitty! lol


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, but look at that happy face. It's like when you take your kids to the park when they are little, and they get dirty, but you know they had fun


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> He's melting because it's hot lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poor baby! Just be glad you guys are not in New Mexico!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

cat face said:


> LOL very cute!! I love when their little white feet get dirty.
> 
> White cats and outside are a dicey combo! lol Sometimes my white girl thinks she needs to camouflage and rolls around in the dust and dirt, turns her whole self gray (instead of her hoped for look, black).
> She has gotten so bad already to where I have to give her the bog wash down, just to make sure it's my kitty! lol


Mystery does this >_< everytime i take him outside he veers right for the dirt patch and rolls all in it -.- then gets mad at ME when i have to wipe it all off with a damp rag, because his fur is so long, the dirt stays in it. I keep telling him he is white and thats the color he is staying, but he begs to differ >_>

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe he's doing it as camouflage, to enable him to better blend into his surroundings and catch his prey when hunting


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I hear ya, BrittyBear! Sadie has longer fur than the other two and I have found out that a *micro cloth* is as close to perfect as I could hope for. It just seems to really pick up the dirt and lift it out of her fur. _No soap needed_ either unless you want to use some.

I love them things (micro cloths), I have saved so much in cleaning liquids and sprays since I discovered them. They also get cat hair off your clothes nicely too! Slightly damp and wipe over and the hair clings to the micro cloth.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

cat face said:


> I hear ya, BrittyBear! Sadie has longer fur than the other two and I have found out that a *micro cloth* is as close to perfect as I could hope for. It just seems to really pick up the dirt and lift it out of her fur. _No soap needed_ either unless you want to use some.
> 
> I love them things (micro cloths), I have saved so much in cleaning liquids and sprays since I discovered them. They also get cat hair off your clothes nicely too! Slightly damp and wipe over and the hair clings to the micro cloth.


I'll need to look into these micro cloths xD he is always getting something in his pretty fur

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

